# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #213 (07/2018)



## PCGH_Raff (29. Mai 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 07/2018. Die neue  Ausgabe liegt ab dem ersten Mittwoch des  Monats, in diesem Fall also  dem 6. Juni, am Kiosk und digital bereits ab dem 1. Juni um 14:00  Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC  Games  Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag  (EVT).

Die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen   möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst wir   nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, sehr selten auch mal Urlaub   haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darniederliegen könnten. Auch  wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort  schreiben, seid  versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!                         

Zur Erinnerung, es geht um dieses Heft: PCGH 07/2018 (#213): Optimaler Videoschnitt-PC, die beste GPU fur i7-8700K, 8 vs. 11/12/16 GiB VRAM, Test von funf X470-Boards, 144-Hz-LCD optimal nutzen u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Dead Age (Steam)

MfG,
Raff


----------



## theTPH (5. Juni 2018)

Moin  Bin noch nicht ganz durch die neue Asugabe durch, finde sie  jedoch sehr gelungen. Die neuen Übersichtskästen zu den Produkten sind sehr praktisch auch das die Produkte jetzt im Inhaltsverzeichnis schon genannt werden, denke ich hilft sehr dabei wenn man  mal die alten Zeitschriften durchblättert um den Test eines bestimmten Produktes zu finden. Sehr schön, weiter so


----------



## Hyperion2403 (5. Juni 2018)

Etwas off topic aber wurde die Ausgabe 07/2018 schon an Abo-Kunden ausgeliefert? Wundere mich gerade, da die Print-Ausgabe ja morgen im Handel erscheinen sein soll und mein Briefkasten noch leer ist.


----------



## mini_ (5. Juni 2018)

Da ich normalerweise meine Ausgabe schon am Samstag zugestellt bekomme, mein Exemplar aber dieses Mal noch nicht im Briefkasten lag, bin auch ich schon ein wenig verunsichert gewesen. Da die Post derzeit nicht streikt, habe ich bereits befürchtet, dass mein Heft abhanden gekommen ist.
Oder wurde der Abgabetermin für diese Ausgabe, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nach hinten verschoben? Zumindest gab es bisher auch keine Kommentare zu der aktuellen Ausgabe (auch nicht zu der elektronischen), so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass dieses Mal die Fertigstellung später erfolgt ist als sonst. Dann wäre ein kurzer Hinweis hier recht beruhigend gewesen.
Ich hoffe einmal, morgen liegt das Heft im Briefkasten


----------



## Conyx (5. Juni 2018)

Meine Print lag auch noch nicht im Briefkasten...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2018)

Moin!

Vermutlich hängt das, mal wieder, mit Feiertagen zusammen. Tatsächlich haben wir wegen Fronleichnam einen Tag _früher_ abgegeben. Was die Druckerei und anschließende Logistik dann macht, liegt leider außerdem unseres Einflussbereichs. Aber ihr kriegt das Heft bestimmt morgen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2018)

Und, hat jeder sein Heft erhalten? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Patboy (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo.

Leider muss ich sagen, ich habe mein Heft bis heute noch nicht erhalten (Bin in Österreich zuhause). Am Donnerstag fahr ich auf Urlaub, und bis dahin hätte ich gerne die neue Ausgabe gehabt.
Meine letzten Hoffnungen sind, dass sie morgen kommt, wenn das aber auch nicht der Fall ist... Gibt es alternativen?

LG Patboy


----------



## NicoBay (12. Juni 2018)

moin moin,

hier ist auch noch kein Heft angekommen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Juni 2018)

Patboy schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Leider muss ich sagen, ich habe mein Heft bis heute noch nicht erhalten (Bin in Österreich zuhause). Am Donnerstag fahr ich auf Urlaub, und bis dahin hätte ich gerne die neue Ausgabe gehabt.
> Meine letzten Hoffnungen sind, dass sie morgen kommt, wenn das aber auch nicht der Fall ist... Gibt es alternativen?
> ...





NicoBay schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> hier ist auch noch kein Heft angekommen



Hallo Patboy und NicoBay,

Das lese ich natürlich sehr ungerne.

Ich kann euch nur raten, bei computec@dpv.de unter Angabe eurer Abonummer nachzufragen. Ich kann euch so leider nicht direkt helfen. Oder ihr schickt mir die Daten per PN und lasse das überprüfen.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2018)

Ausgabe gefällt mir Gut.
Beim Vram Test hätte ich mir bei Battlefront 2 in 6K einen Gegentest mit Vega HBCC gewünscht. Grade in dem Szenario wo die 1080 mit 8GB kollabiert ist, wäre das interessant gewesen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Juni 2018)

Ich muss gestehen, das ich zum ersten mal ein bißchen enttäuscht bin. 
Leider wurden nur_ 5 X470-Mainboards getestet. 
Leider wurde das _STRIX oder Taichi Board nicht getestet.


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2018)

Die werde ich mir mal wieder kaufen. Die Sache mit den WQHD Monitoren interessiert mich sehr und auch das Ryzen Tuning ist was für mich. Glaube das ich da noch einiges rausziehen kann.


----------



## scorplord (21. Juni 2018)

Ich finde es echt toll und habe euch immer wieder dafür gelobt das ihr GiB, KiB, usw... benutzt. Bitte lasst dies die letzte Ausgabe gewesen sein wo °K steht  Seit 50 Jahren ist nur K als Einheitensymbol für das Kelvin zulässig.

Und bei eurem Artikel "Der optimale Videoschnitt-PC". Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso ihr für die Oberklasse-Konfiguration den i7-8700K empfiehlt während der günstigere (!) R7-2700X in eurem Test mit Premiere Pro CC nochmals 151s schneller arbeitet beim Encoding. Nur die zusätzliche Beschleunigung durch die iGPU die ja laut Artikel etwa 2% bringt sehe ich nicht als so Vorteilhaft das zwangsläufig der i7 genommen werden sollte. Der R7 benötigt beim Encoding auch nur 81,6% der Zeit die der i7 braucht von daher 

Ansonsten alles super wie immer


----------



## PC-Jack (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo PCGH,
Wird es im Heft 08/2018 einen Test zur Krafikkarte Asrock Phantom Gaming X geben?

LG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2018)

Moin!

Ein Sample erreichte uns heute. Die 08/2018 haben wir vergangenen Freitag abgeschlossen. Schau einfach morgen auf unserer Website vorbei, da wird dein Informationsdurst bestimmt gestillt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

